# GE refrigerator not cooling



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> I noticed a few days ago the beer seemed warm. Checked the freezer and everything was frozen. Turned freezer and refrigerator to coldest settings.


Usually won't help cranking the controls up.



> Today I put a thermometer in to see temps. Refrigerator was 48 and freezer was 19 degrees.


Freezer is a bit warm as well!
40ºF and 0ºF would be better.



> Could it be low freon?


With it's age, a leaker is possible.



> Is it worth fixing?


Wouldn't really know until the acual trouble maker is found and what is required to correct the problem....then an educated decision could be made, repair or replace.

Some common things to check...
http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_notcold.html

jeff.


----------

